# How do you make pimples?



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

I'm really bad with creating make up effects. I've even followed step by step instructions on different sites but my effects never turn out very well.
I want to make a couple of large oozing pimples on my face for my 'kiss the cook' costume. I'd also like to make my eye look like its infected (pinkeye).I have liquid latex and make up. Can anyone tell me how to do it?

Thanks,
MsM


----------



## molly (Oct 20, 2004)

Well if Halloween was tonight I would have the perfect queen of pimples on my face right now...lol


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

msmeeple, go one step further - festerring carbuncles. Like a pimple on steroids. 

molly - I didn't have too much of a skin problem in High School, but on the morning of a Basketball Game against our biggest rival, I woke up with a big red cherry on my nose, smack in the middle!! Seventeen years old with a red fog lamp on your nose, playing in front of a hostile crowd. Before the game, during warmups, I could hear fans yelling at me. It got me riled up, I played real aggressive and I think I went for over 20 points that night. We won.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Wolfman said:


> msmeeple, go one step further - festerring carbuncles. Like a pimple on steroids.


Great idea....and how do I make a festering carbuncle?

MsM


----------



## Mollins (Sep 18, 2005)

is suggest you get liquid latev and put a bit on your skin, then blow it up when it starts to form so it looks like a spot or boil


----------



## BoneEfx (Sep 24, 2004)

*Pimples*

Take your latex and a flat smooth surface. Drip small amounts of the latex onto the surface (glass or mirror works great). allow the latex to dry. If you want bigger pimples, drop another drop onto the top the the first coat. Repeat until your happy with the size. Allow to dry completely as they will warp if slightly wet inside. Powder well and slowly peel off the surface. Powder the bottom sides too. Now glue the pimples onto your skin with spirit gum, pro-adhesive or even more latex. Use a light red stain of makeup around the base of the pimple, but not on the top. Instant pimples!! Larry B. - Bone Yard Effects, Inc.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

BoneEfx said:


> Take your latex and a flat smooth surface. Drip small amounts of the latex onto the surface (glass or mirror works great). allow the latex to dry. If you want bigger pimples, drop another drop onto the top the the first coat. Repeat until your happy with the size. Allow to dry completely as they will warp if slightly wet inside. Powder well and slowly peel off the surface. Powder the bottom sides too. Now glue the pimples onto your skin with spirit gum, pro-adhesive or even more latex. Use a light red stain of makeup around the base of the pimple, but not on the top. Instant pimples!! Larry B. - Bone Yard Effects, Inc.


Thank you, thank you, thank you!!

I got so desperate last night that I was playing around with toilet paper wads covered in latex to see if they worked lol










As you can see, it didn't turn out very well. I am so bad with this kind of stuff.

Ok, I'm off to go do some latex dripping.

MsM


----------



## Hobgoblin (Sep 18, 2005)

What do you mean it didn't turn out well ? It looks horrific to me. You just need to blend the color a bit more at the base to get a smooth transition to your skin.


----------



## molly (Oct 20, 2004)

That does look good, just like Hobgoblin said you just need to blend the colors in trust me it looks great just like the real deal on my chin right now.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks guys but I didn't think it was so great. It was too lumpy. I didn't blend the color in at the base because it was just a test to see if it would work and if it would stay on.

I used BoneEfx's instructions and made what I think is a better one. Its not as easy as it sounds to get latex to 'drop' or 'drip'. I did finally get a nice dollop on top to make it look like it was coming to a head but when it dried, you couldn't see the dollop anymore  My experience with latex is that it turns brownish (only used latex for corpsing) so how do I perserve my pimple till next weekend so that it doesnt turn color? 

Anyway, here's a pic of the new zit lol Not completely happy with the color yet, but its getting there.


----------



## BoneEfx (Sep 24, 2004)

*Pimples*

Wow!! Thats one big Pimple!! It sounds like your latex is getting quite thick since your having trouble dripping it. Take a small amount in a cup and add VERY small amounts of water to it until it thins down a bit. Ammonia also works well (ammonia is the preservative in latex), but you have to deal with the fumes. 

Your application looks fine but you need to blend the red out onto your surrounding skin a bit more. If you have some Isopropyl alcohol, thin your makeup with that a bit so you have more of a "wash" of color. 

Latex has a tendency to Yellow if exposed to sunlight and/or exposed to the air. Once you make the pimples you like, put them in a ziploc bag and in a dark place. This will keep the yellowing to a minimum. Hope this helps! Larry Bones - Bone Yard Effects


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Yeah it is quite a large zit haha I wanted a large one because my costume called for a bit of gross but yet comical exaggeration. But I was hoping to get a higher pimple and not such a wide pimple lol When I was doing the drop layers, the drops had a tendency not only to stay on top but to go down the sides. So the pimple got wider instead of just higher. I'm really disappointed that the dollop/point didn't stay that way when it dried. Looked really great while it was still wet.

But I still have time to play around with it in order to get the perfect pimple lol
Will try thinning down the latex and see if that helps.

MsM


----------



## Hobgoblin (Sep 18, 2005)

Perfect Pimple ? Hahahahahahahahahahahaha, that's great. I think they are looking pretty good myself. You could always add a drop of yellow/white paint on top for the "head".


----------



## BoneEfx (Sep 24, 2004)

*Another method*

Okay, heres another method I've used before. If you have any modeling clay or even playdoh, make a patty with it and use anything round and the right size and push it in the clay to make little cup shapes in the clay. You've now made a negative mold of your shape. You can now fill them with latex and allow to dry, powder and remove. Just a thought. Larry B.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Hobgoblin said:


> Perfect Pimple ? Hahahahahahahahahahahaha, that's great. I think they are looking pretty good myself. You could always add a drop of yellow/white paint on top for the "head".


Yeah the perfect pimple haha Big, angry, ready to burst lol
Good idea about the head, thanks!

MsM


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

BoneEfx said:


> Okay, heres another method I've used before. If you have any modeling clay or even playdoh, make a patty with it and use anything round and the right size and push it in the clay to make little cup shapes in the clay. You've now made a negative mold of your shape. You can now fill them with latex and allow to dry, powder and remove. Just a thought. Larry B.


And it won't stick to the clay?
Brilliant idea! Then I can make more of an exact form.

One more thing. I want to glue a couple of flies on my face. I saw this site where it says to use eyelash glue. I figured I could use that to glue the flies as well as the pimples. It says it will wash off easily. So I bought some and tried it out. It stuck well, no problem there but it didn't wash off easily! Any tricks for removing the eyelash glue after the party?

http://www.marthastewart.com/page.jhtml?type=content&id=channel190545&catid=cat284&navLevel=3

MsM


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

MsMeeple,
You can use clear nailpolish to adhere the flies to your face,by the way,your pimple worked real good on my stomach while eating cream of mushroom soup,felt very queezy(sp)?after that!!!...lol


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

All I can say is both pics are gross. The first one looks like it was popped, but still has a ton of puss and the second one is just as gross.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

YES! This one is IT! Check out the height on that badboy lol 
The picture makes it look a bit more red than it actually is.
Doing the 'happy pimple' dance here.
Need to make 5 more of these.
Now I just have to decide if pimples look better grouped together on the face or spread out lol 
I'm feeling so empowered that I might try my luck with making warts muhahaha


















Thanks for all the help everyone!

MsM


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

LOOK at the number of hits this thing is getting! Shows you what a "creative mindset" we have in this Forum. You'll be a big hit at the party, I'll tell ya that right now.


----------



## Hobgoblin (Sep 18, 2005)

I think you have captured the "perfect pimple", congratulations.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

The sequel to 'making a perfect pimple' is the 'revenge of the pimple' lol

After finishing my perfect pimples, I ended up getting a REAL one! Right on the corner of my mouth...ouch! I guess because of its location, it doesnt want to pop and heal up. It pops and then builds back up and even looks like it might be getting infected.

Might not need those 'fake' pimples after all hahaha
Poetic justice eh?

MsM


----------



## molly (Oct 20, 2004)

That is too funny....Mine has healed up thank goodness for I have decided to go as a Pirate and I do not think that a big zit would be nice.


----------

